# Went threw puddle now car is dead and won't start.



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

Well it started with me going into a roundabout when I hit a big puddle. Water over the hood and windshield. 
It started to sputter a bit about halfway up a mile hill. It then settled back down and was fine for about 1/2 a mile. 
Then it started bucking and the check engine light started flashing. Then it just died. Stuck it into neutral and coasted into a school driveway.
It would start but sounded like it was running on 2 cylinders and would die if I gave it any gas.
Checked the codes and got the lovely bank one and two over rich with 6 multi misfires on 6 of the 8 cylinders.
Sorry the car in question is a 01 S8. First time I've ever run into something of this nature that wasn't water in the intake. It was bone dry when I looked into it as this was my first guess as to something going wrong.
I've been trying to find something on this car or a regular A8 to try and figure out where to start to diagnose what would be the main problem.
About the only thing I have even remotely found is something about the crank position sensor going belly up.
Anyone have a diagram of where this might be. Would it be in the same place as the 2.8 v6 from a 96 a4 on the bell housing on the drivers side about 3/4 of the way up from the bottom?
Damn I wish Bentley would just come out with a book for these car's the disc's are just junk. Had one for my A4 and it didn't have some of the stuff the book had when it finally came out. I even used my 90 Bentley a few times for info that the disk didn't have.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you pull the plugs to make sure it was dry there?


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

Nope. I just realized I don't have the time to mess with this right now. So off to the shop she went today. Hopefully something that won't break my bank account to fix.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Good luck with everything, hopefully its minor. The way you described the size of that puddle is alarming though. You may have ingested enough water to hydro-lock the engine and bend or break a rod. Usually by the time you get around to inspecting the engine all the water has made its way to the oil pan. Best thing to do is drain the oil, yank the plugs, and try turning the engine over by hand. If all seems good, then you can do a compression test.


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

Well got the answer from the shop. Fuel pump is gone. It has power to it but isn't pumping fuel. No pressure at the fuel rail.
Looked at the price for one and HOLEY [email protected]&K:banghead: $1056 for the pump kit for all the A8 and S8 models. I understand it's a 8 series but that price is criminal.
If I wasn't trying to keep it as stock as I can. I'd toss the stock pump and go with a aftermarket pump and mount it on the frame some place out of the way for a 1/3 of the price. Even with the cost of towing it back to my house.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Hopefully, you can find a better price on that fuel pump. Have you fixed it yet?

Thats strange that your in-tank fuel pump failed just after going through a puddle. I guess its just a freak thing because I can't see how water like that could have effected or reached the pump. I do not think I have ever replaced a fuel pump in a D2.......never had one that went bad yet. I did own an 2000 A8 with fuel sender issues. I ran out of gas once before I was aware there was an issue. 

Love to hear how you make it and hope you have your car back soon.


----------

